# Honey Apple Pecan Dip?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Honey Apple Pecan Dip?

It usually comes in a package and you mix it with cream cheese. 

Recipe from scratch anyone?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've never heard/seen anything like it...do you dip apples in it or are they part of the dip?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

shroomgirl,

Here are some references:

Serve it with crackers, pretzels, fruit slices... or use it as a spread on bagels or English muffins

It is usually a package mix.
http://www.cottonborofarm.com/dipcrocks.html 
http://countryhomecreations.com/recipes.htm


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

You may know that there are a couple of sites devoted to copying commercial recipes.
www.topsecretrecipe.com 
this one is hysterically funny, because the guy is devoted to copying things like McDonalds and KFC, Jack in the box hot sauce, and other fast food chains recipes. The food forums are a hoot!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes nutcakes, that was one of the first recipe boards I ever browsed years ago. Very strong community there. They tend to focus on restaurant recipes over gourmet foods, but I think I might have received something I can try:

Honey Apple Pecan Dip

1 8oz pkg softened cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon
a drop of vanilla (optional)
1 tsp honey
1/4 cup diced pecans 
sliced apples & pears for dipping 

combine cream cheese, sugar,vanilla,honey and cinnamon together. you can use a mixer. then add sour cream blend add nuts and mix.
Serve with apple & pear slices.


----------

